# der8auer kommt zu Potte



## der8auer (10. März 2008)

Hiho,

Schon lange geplant, langsam ist es so weit 

Ich übertakte ja schon länger aber bis jetzt nur unter Luft- oder Wasserkühlung, das wird mir langsam zu langweilig, denn ich will mehr  
Mein Ziel ist es mit meinen beiden FX-74 über 3400MHz zu kommen, wobei eine Spannung von ~1,7VCore nötig sein wird und das ist mir unter WaKü einfach zu viel. Deswegen gibt es nicht mehr viele Möglichkeiten:
-KoKü: Zu teuer
-Durchlaufkühler für meine WaKü: Zu wenig 
-LN2: Für Anfänger zu viel des Guten
-*DICE*: Genau mein Fall 

Also gings ans Planen:
Ein Kupferrohr mit einem entsprechend großen Durchmesser und Wandstärke zu beschaffen war für mich als Privatperson nicht gerade einfach da die meisten Firmen, bei denen ich angefragt hatte nicht an den Endverbraucher liefern.  
Aber bei Wilms Metall-Markt bin ich fündig geworden:
- 2 Kupferrohre mit einem Außendurchmesser von 64mm sowie einer Wandstärke von 2mm (nicht gerade viel aber muss für den Anfang reichen)
- 2 Dicke Kupferstücke für den Boden des Pots - 70mm Durchmesser und 35mm hoch.

Die entsprechenden Teile gefunden habe ich mir erst mal eine Skizze, 1:1 gezeichnet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So weit so gut. 
Nach ca 1 Woche sind die guten Stücke auch bei mir angekommten 

Hier ein Bild direkt nach dem auspacken und unbearbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und so sah es ein paar Minuten später aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die Teile natürlich doppelt aber für die Bilder reichts 

In den nächsten Tagen/Wochen werde ich mich dann mal an die Drehbank machen. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

mfg der8auer


----------



## maaaaatze (10. März 2008)

Sieht schonmal gut aus. Und mich würds interresieren wie hoch du deine FX wirklich bekommst. Kannst dann ja auch mal nur mit 1em versuchen wie du es ja schonmal geschriebn hat wenn es dein Board erlaubt. Vllt ist ja einer von den 2 Extrem gut. Und bin auch schon auf die Ergebnisse gespannt was mit AMD 4x4 zu erreichen ist.


----------



## der8auer (10. März 2008)

Ja das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen  Ich werde die auch einzeln testen um zu schauen welcher wie hoch geht. Danke

mfg


----------



## exa (10. März 2008)

wie viel hast geblecht für das "blech"^^


----------



## Triple-Y (10. März 2008)

nur mal sone frage: wenn der boden des Kupferrohrs eine größere Fläche hat, ist die Kühlleistung nicht noch besser/schneller ??
hätte mir vorstellen können das mehr und höhere streifen sinnvoller wären ??

PS. feine sache solche oc versuche


----------



## der8auer (10. März 2008)

Also unten bringt es nichts wenn die Fläche noch größer ist. Die steht ja soweiso schon über den Heatspreader über  Das innere wird auch nicht 100% plan sein sondern ich werde kleine wellen reindrehen.

Das Material war relativ günstig. Insgesammt mit Versandt ~100


----------



## Oliver (10. März 2008)

Gute Idee! Sieht bis jetzt sehr vielversprechend aus. 

Leider zeigen die meisten AMD-CPUs schon bei um die 0 Grad Celsius Coldbug-Sympthome


----------



## der8auer (10. März 2008)

Ja da habe mache ich mir auch schon sorgen  

Ansonsten muss halt irgend ein Intel herhalten


----------



## Overlocked (10. März 2008)

Da lernt man die Qualität von Intel zu schätzen.

Ich hätte sowieso von Anfang an einen Intel genommen, denn da kommst du garantiert über 4,0 GHz. (meistens) Aber sonst super

Einzige Verbesserung könnte noch die Vergrößerung der Innenplatte sein, dort wo das LN2 anliegt.


----------



## maaaaatze (10. März 2008)

Denke mal das was er da vor hat reiht erstmal für sein DICE.


----------



## Kovsk (10. März 2008)

DICE reicht nicht nur, es würde nämlich  beim ersten mal 0 Sinn machen LN2 zu nehmen  Für LN2 müsste man auchnoch einge zusätzliche Anschaffungen machen. Außerdem ist es für einen anfänger echt frustrierend, da er den umgang nicht gewöhnt ist alle paar Minuten frezzt der PC... bei einem AMD sogar noch eher. Man soltle *immer *mit DICE in das Extreme Jargon einsteigen 
TT: Sieht schonma gut aus, mach was draus


----------



## Dr.House (10. März 2008)

@ der8auer

Was für eine Halterung willst du machen für den Pott ?

Konntest du keine Kupferzylinder bekommen? Sprich Vollmaterial. Dann kannst du ne größere Wandstärke haben. Ist bestimmt viel zu teuer,oder ?


----------



## StellaNor (10. März 2008)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf die fertigen Pots udn drücke dir die Daumen, dass alles in etwa so wird, wie du es gerne hättest


----------



## der8auer (10. März 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ der8auer
> 
> Was für eine Halterung willst du machen für den Pott ?
> 
> Konntest du keine Kupferzylinder bekommen? Sprich Vollmaterial. Dann kannst du ne größere Wandstärke haben. Ist bestimmt viel zu teuer,oder ?


 
Bekommen ja, bezahlen nein 

Ne, das Problem ist auch, dass man dann den Boden nicht richtig bearbeiten kann. 

Die Halterung wird wie auf der Zeichnung angebracht und zwischen Pot und Halterung wird ein 2. Rohr angebracht (hier rot eingezeichnet) um den Abstand nach oben zu vergrößern. Das ist wegen dem Mainboardlayout nötig.

Edit: @ StellaNor: Danke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (11. März 2008)

So 

Heute ist das Plexiglasrohr (oben rot eingezeichnet) angekommen. Nächste Woche habe ich dann Zeit für die Drehmaschine 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. März 2008)

mhm, saugeiles unterfangen.
wo bekommst du denn überhaupt Trockeneis her?
und da des ja eh gefrorenes CO2 ist, also "Klumpen", ist da eine plane innenfläche nicht besser, als eine geriffelte zwecks dem aufliegen der brocken?

aber auf die ergebnisse bin ich wahnsinnig gespannt


----------



## exa (12. März 2008)

ei wegen dem aufliegen macht man da sowieso ne flüssigkeit dazu, isopropanol o.ä., damit die kontaktfläche gut is...


----------



## McZonk (12. März 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> wo bekommst du denn überhaupt Trockeneis her?



Kannst du dir bequem nach Hause kommen lassen (Expresslieferung). Z.b. bei der Linde Gas AG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. März 2008)

mhm, na dann is ja alles klar. dann also is ne große oberfläche dann doch von vorteil, da dann das Butanol festfriert...joa, gut. daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht...lol.


----------



## Patrickclouds (12. März 2008)

bist du dir sicher, dass das plexiglas die temperaturen aushält. schließlich hast du noch den ganzen druck drauf lasten.

wasserkühler mit plexiglas gehen selbst bei nem chiller recht schnell kaputt


----------



## der8auer (12. März 2008)

ja daran dacht ich auch schon. Ich probiers einfach aus wenn mir bis dahin nichts besseres einfällt


----------



## Patrickclouds (12. März 2008)

ich habe bei mir auf kupfermuffen für 54er rohr gesetzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




alternativ kann man auch nen stück 54rohr nehmen, dass aufsägen und um das rohr herumlöten. man hat dann allerdings einen spalt.


----------



## der8auer (12. März 2008)

Das wäre auch eine Idee  

Ich probiers mal aus wies mit den Plexiglasrohren wird. Kupfer müsste sich ja unter Kälte mehr zusammenziehen wie das Plaxiglas. Da düften keine Spannungen entstehen.


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2008)

Soa  Bin gerade noch ein bisschen zum Drehen gekommen. Nicht alles so einfach wie gedacht. Im Moment stehe ich vor dem Problem das Material in der Mitte raus zu drehen und den Zapfen stehen zu lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Rohr draufgesteckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie gesagt, der Boden ist noch nicht fertig.

mfg


----------



## StellaNor (13. März 2008)

Das sieht wirklich schon sehr gut aus. Weiter so


----------



## Hyperhorn (13. März 2008)

Sieht gut aus! *daumendrück*


----------



## Sil3ncer (13. März 2008)

sieht echt geil aus bin ja mal auf die ergebnisse gespannt


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2008)

Dankeschön  


Jo ich bin auch gespannt wie und ob es überhaupt funktioniert


----------



## McZonk (13. März 2008)

Die Dinger will ich dann in Echt ma in Action sehen   - super Arbeit bisher


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2008)

Thx  Jo hoffen wir mal das es mit uns was wird bis in 2 Wochen 

Ich hätte noch eine Frage,
wie siehts mit der Isolation vom Mainboard aus? Ich will 100%ig sicher sein dass mein Board nicht abraucht. Muss ich das Board mit so einem Plastikspray isolieren oder wie mache ich das am besten?

mfg


----------



## StellaNor (13. März 2008)

Zur Isolation des Mainboards gibt es viele Methoden. Ich machs mir einfach und verweise auf einen Artikel von k|ngp|n.
Wenn es eine einmalige Aktion bleibt, dann kann auf "Lack" verzichtet werden. Ein gutes "Hilfsmittel" ist im übrigen auch Vaseline


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. März 2008)

mh, wie weit bist denn mit deinem vorhaben jetz schon?


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2008)

So weit wies da drin steht  

Bin bis jetzt noch nicht weiter gekommen weil ich erst kommende Woche wieder zugang zur Drehbank habe (ist nicht meine eigene  ) Ich kanns auch kaum erwarten aber da müssen wir uns eben noch ein paar Tage gedulden 

mfg


----------



## blueman (16. März 2008)

Hi der8auer,

das sieht wirklich super aus! Die Bilder sind auch spitzenklasse. Ich hoffe, dass alles so klappt, wie du es dir vorstellt und wünsche dir viel Glück.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. März 2008)

mhm, nagut. jedenfalls wart ich mal gespannt auf die fortsetzung.


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2008)

@ blueman: Danke 

@ Kreisverkehr:  jo das ist eben der Nachteil am Wochenende 

mfg


----------



## Ace (16. März 2008)

Der der8auer Rocks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute Arbeit


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2008)

Danke Ace 

Zockst du eigentlich noch JO?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. März 2008)

tja, wochenende ... da könnt man soviel machen..

naaja, ich muss wohl notgedrungen auf eine fortsetzung warten...


----------



## Brzeczek (20. März 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Soa  Bin gerade noch ein bisschen zum Drehen gekommen. Nicht alles so einfach wie gedacht. Im Moment stehe ich vor dem Problem das Material in der Mitte raus zu drehen und den Zapfen stehen zu lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> mfg






Schon mal was von einem Plan einsteche Drehmeißel gehört ????


----------



## der8auer (20. März 2008)

Gehört ja  das Problem ist nur dass ich bei der Drehbank so einen Meißel nicht zur Verfügung habe  Nur einen normalen Abstechdrehmeißel, mit dem ich aber das Material nur außen bearbeiten kann.
Ich kann übrigens erst nächste Woche weiterarbeiten 

mfg


----------



## Brzeczek (20. März 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Gehört ja  das Problem ist nur dass ich bei der Drehbank so einen Meißel nicht zur Verfügung habe  Nur einen normalen Abstechdrehmeißel, mit dem ich aber das Material nur außen bearbeiten kann.
> Ich kann übrigens erst nächste Woche weiterarbeiten
> 
> mfg





Aso ok das ist ******* wenn man das Werkzeug nicht da hat .....


----------



## kmf (21. März 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Gehört ja  das Problem ist nur dass ich bei der Drehbank so einen Meißel nicht zur Verfügung habe  Nur einen normalen Abstechdrehmeißel, mit dem ich aber das Material nur außen bearbeiten kann.
> Ich kann übrigens erst nächste Woche weiterarbeiten
> 
> mfg


Kupfer ist weich. Ausstechen kannst auch mit einem kurzgespannten schräggestellten Schraubenzieher, etwas über Mitte stellen, damit er nicht einhakt. Sollte aber schon einer sein der 10-12mm Schaftquerschnitt hat. Und sachte dranfahren. Mit Öl benetzen.  

Wird arg heiß. 

Oder einfach ein Stück Rundmaterial wie einen Stechmeißel anschleifen.

Vielleicht probierst erst mal an einem Abfallstück.


----------



## der8auer (22. März 2008)

Ich mach das ja bei der Firma, bei der ich noch neben der Schule arbeite. Ich muss mal den Chef fragen ob die für ihre große Drehmaschine (CNC) sowas haben. Vielleicht kann ichs mir mal ausleihen 

Jo das wird in der Tat richtig heiß  habs immer schön mit Öl geschmiert 

mfg


----------



## Brzeczek (24. März 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Kupfer ist weich. Ausstechen kannst auch mit einem kurzgespannten schräggestellten Schraubenzieher, etwas über Mitte stellen, damit er nicht einhakt. Sollte aber schon einer sein der 10-12mm Schaftquerschnitt hat. Und sachte dranfahren. Mit Öl benetzen.
> 
> Wird arg heiß.
> 
> ...





lol das ist doch nicht dein ernst ???? 



Dann sol er es doch lieber an einer CNC Fräsmaschine machen.....


----------



## der8auer (25. März 2008)

Heute hatte ich mal wieder ein bisschen für die Drehmaschine 

Leider konnte ich den Boden nicht wie geplant drehen weil mir einfach das Werkzeug fehlt. Deswegen konnte ich den Bolzen in der Mitte nicht stehen lassen. 
Dafür gabs aber eine schöne Strucktur im Boden 

Ganz fertig ist er noch nicht, da ich noch das Loch für den Temperaturfühler fehlt und die Schräge am Boden.

Aber seht selbst: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (26. März 2008)

Das nimmt ja schon mal gestalt an...freu mich wies weitergeht.


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2008)

Joa wird 

Wenns gut geht kann ich morgen den ersten fertigdrehen und verlöten. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.

mfg


----------



## der8auer (27. März 2008)

Habe endlich den ersten Boden komplett fertig  Bilder werde ich gleich nachreichen, DigiCam lädt noch 

Habe mich in der Zeit für dieses Thermometer entschieden: 
Link geht nicht. Gibts bei www.Conrad.de Artikel-Nr.: 120966 - 62 Greisinger Digital-Thermometer GTH 175 
Morgen werde ich den 2. Boden fertigstellen und das Ganze dann verlöten


----------



## maaaaatze (27. März 2008)

Ähm freu mich schon auf den Pot aber kannst du von Conrad bitte die Artikelnummer angeben? weil der Link funktiniert nicht


----------



## der8auer (27. März 2008)

Es gibt Bilder 

Der Boden ist bis jetzt nur gedreht und noch nicht weiter bearbeitet. Er wird noch richtig plan geschliffen und anschließend schön glatt poliert 

Aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg der8auer

@ maaaaatze: Habe den Post auf Seite 5 editiert


----------



## Kovsk (27. März 2008)

Sieht schonma gut aus, aber als Thermo würde ich dir ganz klar das empfehlen, zumal du ja den Doppelkanal bei deinen 2 CPUs auch gut brauchen kannst, Art Nr: 100708 - 62


----------



## der8auer (27. März 2008)

Jo stimmt. Da nehme ich wohl eher das  Zum Glück habe ichs noch nicht bestellt.

thx


----------



## Kovsk (27. März 2008)

Np mache ich doch gerne, solltest du ja wissen 

Ne Frage zur Iso: Hast du schon Armaflex? Wenn net würde ich dir raten mal den Otti zu fragen, der hat immer was, und gibt das auch billig ab


----------



## der8auer (27. März 2008)

Noch nicht 
Joa ich wollte sowieso gleich noch die Bilder bei AF posten  Dann frag ich ihn gleich.


----------



## StellaNor (27. März 2008)

Hey sieht wirklich schon Top aus


----------



## Oliver (27. März 2008)

Jep, dem kann ich mich nur anschießen. Sieht bisher super aus.


----------



## Homer (27. März 2008)

@Kovsk 
was für Fühler benötigt man bei diesen Thermometer
für Dice?

@der8auer 
Super, Arbeit Respekt^^
und danke für deine neun Infos


----------



## Kovsk (27. März 2008)

Für DICE, sollte es bis -100 gehen, bei LN2 bis -200


----------



## Homer (27. März 2008)

kannst du mir einen empfehlen?


----------



## Kovsk (27. März 2008)

Also an sich wird immer das genommen Conrad Art Nr:  121391


----------



## Homer (27. März 2008)

Danke

ich hab mir nämlich auch überlegt welches Thermometer ich nehme wusste aber bloß nicht welchen Fühler ich brauche


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. März 2008)

mit jeden Schritt wird das Vorhaben interessanter...
Jedenfalls bin cih auf die Benches gespannt und natürlich auf die ergebnisse


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2008)

Endlich habe ich auch meinen 2. Boden fertig 

Hier mal ein schicker Vergleich zwischen dem 1. unpolierten Boden und dem 2. geschliffen und polierten Boden 

Spieglein Spieglein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes werden die Böden mit den Rohren verlötet.
Im Moment muss ich noch auf das Material für meine Halterungen warten. Hoffe Otterauge kann die mir bald schicken 

Kleine Eckdaten:

Jeder Boden wiegt ~775g
Ein Rohr wiegt ~ 525g
Insgesammt habe ich aus dem Kupfermaterial bis jetzt 950g Kupferspäne herausgearbeitet 

mfg der8auer


----------



## push@max (28. März 2008)

Es macht echt super Spass das ganze hier zu verfolgen...gute Dokumentation mit Bildern! , bin auch super gespannt auf die Ergebnise!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. März 2008)

Hey, schöne Arbeit...

meinst du, du könntest die Späne noch in Pulver "zerkleinern" wenn du eh schon großes Gerät hernimmst?


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2008)

Danke euch 



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> meinst du, du könntest die Späne noch in Pulver "zerkleinern" wenn du eh schon großes Gerät hernimmst?


 
 *nicht versteh*


----------



## ExtremePlayer (28. März 2008)

weiter sooo  echt klasse!!!
ich hoffe das alles *gut* verläuft.


Mfg ExP


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. März 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Danke euch
> 
> 
> 
> *nicht versteh*



Ne, ich mein, du hast doch jetz Kupferspäne über. Brauchst du die eigentlich noch?

Ich persönlich bräuchte mal Kupferpulver.
Wie groß sind denn die Späne?


----------



## McZonk (30. März 2008)

Gibts zu Kreisverkehr: Du willst das bei den derzeitigen Kupferpreisen doch nur teuer verhökern!  *SCNR*


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. März 2008)

Naja, viel Kupfer bräucht ich nich.. Und ich hab mir schon überlegt, 1 Cent-Stücke zu bearbeiten und zu verkaufen...


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2008)

Najo ich brauch die natürlich nicht mehr. Wollte die eigentlich verkaufen  Wie siehts aus? 

Ich mach dir gleich noch ein Foto


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. März 2008)

Naja, ich dacht eigentlich an die Versandkostenerstattung...


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2008)

Weiter gehts 

Habe gerade den Boden und das Rohr des 1. Pots in den Ofen gestellt und es schön erhitzt  auf ca. 200°C. Dann gehts einfach schneller 
Danach noch schnell Flussmittel um den Boden und das Rohr aufsetzen damit das Lötzinn auch in jede Ritze fließt und der Pot auch 100%ig dicht ist.
Anschließend mussten Pot und Rohr nur noch auf die Löttemperatur gebracht werden und beide wurden erfolgreich miteinander verbunden.

Beim erhitzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann das Lötzinn verteilen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es ist fertig verlötet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss der Pot erst mal abkühlen, danach wird die Optik noch mal bearbeitet und zum Schluss muss ich mit Wasser noch testen ob das Ganze auch dicht ist.

mfg der8auer


----------



## McZonk (30. März 2008)

Sehr gut, es geht auf die Zielgerade zu. Ich bin mehr als gespannt, was die Dinger taugen


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2008)

Danke 

Und vielen Dank an Oliver für die News auf der Main  Thx


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. März 2008)

schaut stark aus...dass so wenig zinn so gut hält..immer wieder erstaunlich...
wenigstens kann man das genze von anfang an verfolgen....die spannung steigt automatisch...


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2008)

Najo so wenig is das gar nicht  

Die Beiden Teile sind auf einer Fläche von 28,2cm² verbunden (188,5mm Umfang x 15mm Höhe) Da ist ordentlich Lötzinn dazwischen 

Der komplette Pot wiegt übrigens 1450g


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. März 2008)

ah, dann schauts nur so wenig aus...
hey, wiegt ja nur ein klein bisschen mehr als der Orochi...nur mit dem Unterschied, dass es nicht am Mainboard nach unten zieht, sondern du des fliegend aufbaust,,,lol


----------



## genetic (30. März 2008)

moinsens @ all,
sieht ja schon ganz gut aus dein pot.
sag mal was hast du fürn lot verwendet?


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2008)

Willkommen im Forum 

Öhm genau sagen kann ich dir das gerade nicht  Habe einfach die Rolle Lötzinn genommen die gerade in unserer Werkstatt rumlag. Ich kann morgen mal schaun ob da was draufsteht aber es war auf jeden Fall kein besonderes Lot.

mfg


----------



## genetic (31. März 2008)

thx,
ich frag nur gerade,weil es doch sehr schade wäre,wenn beim benchen die naht
reißt und die suppe ausläuft...
aber wenn der boden etwas "eingepresst" ist dürfte auch nichts passieren


----------



## Brzeczek (31. März 2008)

genetic schrieb:


> thx,
> ich frag nur gerade,weil es doch sehr schade wäre,wenn beim benchen die naht
> reißt und die suppe ausläuft...
> aber wenn der boden etwas "eingepresst" ist dürfte auch nichts passieren





Seine sorgen sind eigentlich berechtigt, den das löt zeug hat eine andere Längenausdehnungskoeffizient und wenn der unterschied zu groß ist reißt die Verbindung.

Ich habe meinen Pod Kalt Verpresst, das finde ich ist die beste und sicherste metode.


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2008)

Ja das ist natürlich am besten. 

Ich werde den Pot vorher ohne PC Komponenten testen  Wenn er dann dicht ist dürfte es kein Problem sein.


----------



## Brzeczek (31. März 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja das ist natürlich am besten.
> 
> Ich werde den Pot vorher ohne PC Komponenten testen  Wenn er dann dicht ist dürfte es kein Problem sein.




Also ich wünsche dir das es klappt


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2008)

Najo das wird schon klappen 

Das Rohr und der Boden ziehen sich ja bei der niedrigen Temperatur gleich weit zusammen, da sie aus dem selben Material bestehen und da der Abstand zwischen Rohr und Boden sehr gering ist dürfte das kein Problem werden.


----------



## Brzeczek (31. März 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Najo das wird schon klappen
> 
> Das Rohr und der Boden ziehen sich ja bei der niedrigen Temperatur gleich weit zusammen, da sie aus dem selben Material bestehen und da der Abstand zwischen Rohr und Boden sehr gering ist dürfte das kein Problem werden.





Am Boden hätte ich eine Übermasspassung gemacht und dann das Rohr in den Backofen und Boden in den Kühlschrank, dann zusamen gesteckt fertig.....


----------



## genetic (31. März 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich werde den Pot vorher ohne PC Komponenten testen  Wenn er dann dicht ist dürfte es kein Problem sein.



denn lass uns nicht zu lange auf die ersten testergebnisse warten


----------



## Brzeczek (31. März 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> da der Abstand zwischen Rohr und Boden sehr gering ist dürfte das kein Problem werden.





Schon mal was von der Kapillar kraft gehört ? Ich denke schon wenn du löten kannst müsstest du es kennen...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (31. März 2008)

wir warten mal einfach ab, was dabei rauskommt...wenns nicht dicht ist, wird ers scho dichtbekommen...


----------



## Brzeczek (31. März 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> wir warten mal einfach ab, was dabei rauskommt...wenns nicht dicht ist, wird ers scho dichtbekommen...




Klar, nur ******* wenn so eine Session misslingt  oder gar Hardware wegen so was kaputt geht....


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2008)

Das Ding ist auf so großem Raum miteinander verlötet und das Lot ist weich genug um sich anzupassen. Habe das Teil gerade in die Tiefkühltruhe @ -20°C. Dann könnt ihr euch ja überzeugen


----------



## Kreisverkehr (31. März 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Klar, nur ******* wenn so eine Session misslingt  oder gar Hardware wegen so was kaputt geht....



joa, aber es is doch auch ein Test ohne Hardware vorher geplant.
Jedenfalls bin ich gespannt, wies weitergeht


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> joa, aber es is doch auch ein Test ohne Hardware vorher geplant.
> Jedenfalls bin ich gespannt, wies weitergeht


 
Jenau  Ich verschwende lieber vorher ein paar Gramm/Killo an DICE und bin dann aber sicher dass alles funktioniert


----------



## Kreisverkehr (31. März 2008)

Eben.. wenns nicht dicht ist, frierts die Bakterien am Boden ein, oder wo auch immer du testest und du murkst deine Hardware nicht ab...


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2008)

So, Pot war gerade bei -20°C und ist trotzdem 100%ig dicht  Das wäre damit erledigt  Ich werde sowieso nicht sehr tief gehen können wegen des Coldbug Problems mit AMD CPUs, vorallem die Opteron CPUs.


----------



## Homer (31. März 2008)

Herzlich Glückwunsch zur Fertigstellung viel Spaß beim Benchen!!!!
wann willst du den deine Benchsession starten?


PS: vergiss nicht armaflex noch zu kaufen um dein MB und den Pot zu isolieren. (Beim erstmal geht am meisten schief^^)


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2008)

Natürlich nicht 

Habe aber gerade bei ebay feststellen müssen, dass das Armaflex AF ganz schön teuer ist *gg*  Ich nehme lieber kein selbstklebendes Isolationsmaterial. Nicht dass nachher was von meinem Board fehlt


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (1. April 2008)

ui ui nice nice  willst du dein sys dann 24/7 mit DICE laufen lassen oder nur zu "testzwecken" ?


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

Danke 
Nur zu Testzwecken  Ein paar Benches laufen lassen und so.


----------



## Kovsk (1. April 2008)

24/7 auf DICE geht auch net  Man müsste ständig nachkippen, und das wirklich 24/7, lässt man mal selbst mir richtig gutem Pot, ein System länger als 2h in Ruhe(kann auch länger dauern, oder auch kürzer), steht das Board unter Wasser...


----------



## Homer (1. April 2008)

Wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis das  Board kaputt geht wenn es unter Wasser steht?


----------



## Kovsk (1. April 2008)

Im normalfall ewig... es geht einfach net an, bzw fährt kurz an, und geht wieder aus... Bei nem kurzer gehts Automatisch aus. Unsere Board standen auf der Session bestimmt 5 mal unter Wasser, passiert ist nie was. Das kann ich aber nicht Garantieren.


----------



## KvD (1. April 2008)

warum stand euer board unter wasser?


----------



## Kovsk (1. April 2008)

System längere Zeit unbeaufsichtigt gelassen... Bei dem Pot von eric, ging net viel DICE rein, auch wegen dem CB, da ist das das ein oder andere mal passiert


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

Weiter gehts 

Ich habe heute auch den 2. Pot fertig verlötet und gleich noch etwas für die Optik getan.

Hier noch ein Bild vom 2. Pot, wenige Minuten nach dem Löten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Durch das ganze Lötfett und Flussmittel sieht es natürlich sehr verschmutzt aus. Ein bisschen schleifen und... :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.. jetzt siehts schon viel besser aus 
Der Boden ist aber noch nicht geschliffen und poliert, das kommt erst noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fortsetzung folgt...

mfg der8auer


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (1. April 2008)

hehe was will man dazu sagen  haste ja mein senf schon dazu gehört  sieht gut aus  wie lange drehste denn an einen pot ca.?


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

Danke 

Pro Boden habe ich ca. 4h gebraucht


----------



## genetic (1. April 2008)

mit oder ohne kaffee-pause?


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

Ohne 

Naja für den ersten habe ich recht lang gebraucht weil ich erst mal schauen musste wie ich das am besten realisiere. Der 2. war in ~2Stunden fertig, da wusste ich dann wie ich alles mache


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (1. April 2008)

nuja gut ^^ aber kupfer is ja relativ weich und ergibt ne schöne paste hab ich mir sagen lassen ^^ wie haste denn das gelöst?


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

Das ging eigentlich. Musste halt die ganze Zeit mit Öl kühlen, dann wars relativ einfach. Hat aber manchmal ganz schön geraucht  so heiß war das Teil.

Die Späne sehen ganz ordentlich aus  Nicht so zäh wie man denkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genetic (2. April 2008)

job die späne sehen gut aus.
als ich meinen boden gefertigt habe,
hab ich beim drehen erstmal die maschine
auf 1800 1/min gebracht und mit bohrwasser
ordentlich gekühlt.da hielt sich das mit der reibungswärme
in grenzen...


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (2. April 2008)

schön schön


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2008)

Da ich immer noch auf das Material für meine Halterungen warten muss habe ich mich in der Zwischenzeit mit dem Planschleifen der Böden beschäftigt.

Um eine 100%ig ebene Fläche zu erhalten braucht man natürlich auch eine entsprechende Unterlage. Hierzu habe einen Spiegel verwendet. Eine normale ebene Glasscheibe tut es genauso 

Zum Schleifen habe ich bis jetzt Nassschleifpapier mit 400er und 600er Körnung verwendet. Anschließend wird noch mit 1000er nachgeschliffen und zum Schluss werden die Böden noch mit Autopolitur auf Hochglanz gebracht 

Beim Schleifen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der 600er Behandlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein Bild vom Innenleben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg der8auer


----------



## exa (7. April 2008)

ist es nicht schwer den nicht zu kippen beim schleifen??? sließlich ist der
1. schwer
2. lang


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2008)

Der Schwerpunkt liegt aber ganz unten und wenn man den auch noch unten anfasst hat man keine Probleme


----------



## genetic (10. April 2008)

sieht sehr gut aus.aber nen spiegel oder ne glasscheibe sind nicht 
wirklich plan.da eigent sich eher ne geschliffene steinplatte o.ä.
aus welchem material willst du die halterung fertigen?


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2008)

Jo wenn man eine geschliffene Steinplatte hat ist das bestimmt nice  Hab leider keine 

Werde die Halterungen aus POM, auch Polyacetal genannt, fertigen. Es geht auch bald weiter, ABI ist vorbei, jetzt habe ich wieder mehr Zeit


----------



## xQlusive (10. April 2008)

wurdest du nicht zu gelassen oder was?^^ weil bei uns geht das erst los (niedersachsen)

machst aber echt nen großartigen job mit den pötten...


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2008)

Ne in Baden Württemberg ist das ABI als erstes  Ist ja in jedem Bundesland anders.

Danke


----------



## push@max (10. April 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ne in Baden Württemberg ist das ABI als erstes  Ist ja in jedem Bundesland anders.
> 
> Danke



Lol, ich hab die Abi Prüfung erst im Mai, ich hätte es auch schon am liebsten hinter mir, im nächsten Leben zieh ich um

Wie siehts mit dem Projekt momentan aus?


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2008)

Otterauge hat mir gestern das Material für die Halterungen zukommen lassen. Danke an dieser Stelle 

Am Wochenende werde ich mich dann an die Halterungen machen 

mfg


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. April 2008)

mhm, dann hab ich relativ wenig Zeit zu lesen, näxte Woche und danach....aber der fred läuft ja nicht weg..


----------



## MiNtriX (18. April 2008)

oh mann
ABI schon vorbei bei euch
*NEIDISCH BIN*
nexte woche fängt es bei uns san
oh man...


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2008)

@ Kreisverkehr: Das Thema nimmt dir ja keiner weg 

Ich bin gerade halt noch mit einem anderen Projekt beschäftigt. Morgen dazu mehr


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. April 2008)

ah, ein neues Projekt? mhm...soalngs aufm Server liegen bleibt...


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (21. April 2008)

Meinst net, dass die Halterung relativ niedrig sitzt?
Könnte es da nicht zu Problemen kommen mit Spulen oder anderen Dingen um den Sockel?


----------



## der8auer (21. April 2008)

Sehe ich genauso 

Auf Seite 2 habe ich das Problem & Lösung bereits angesprochen 

mfg


----------



## Morytox (16. Mai 2008)

Warte noch auf meine mündliche dann bin ich auch fertig ^^ Verfolge gespannt deine ausführungen! Du hattest aber schon vorher mit metallarbeiten zu tuen oder ?


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2008)

Ja  Ich arbeite seit ca. 3 Jahren bei einer Firma die Messgeräte zur Rohrbruchsuche herstellt. Muss dort alle möglichen Arbeiten machen von sägen, schleifen, polieren, bohren bis zu drehen und fräsen. Dadurch konnte ich schon genug Erfahrung sammeln um mich an ein solches Projekt zu wagen. 
Außerdem wäre mir die Finanzierung meiner ganzen PC Komponenten ohne diesen Nebenjob einfach nicht möglich 

mfg


----------



## der8auer (2. August 2008)

So dann will ich dieses Thema auch abschließen 

Vor 2 Wochen konnte ich die Pötter dann endlich einsetzen und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Habe anfangs noch mit einem E4300 unter DICE gebencht, bin dann aber gleich auf den E8300 mit LN2 umgestiegen  Der Pot macht sich auch unter LN2 sehr gut.

Aber jetzt erst mal ein paar Bilder vom fertigen Pot mit Halterung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später gibts noch ein paar Bilder vom Pot im Einsatz.

Greez der8auer


----------



## der8auer (2. August 2008)

Die versprochenen Bilder 

Mein Start-Setup mit einem E4300



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E8300 @ DICE mit 2x 8800GTS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim 3DMark06 benchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach erfolgreichem "DICEen" erst mal auftauen lassen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich noch ein paar Tips von Micha (No_Name) geholt und dann gings los mit LN2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez

Roman "der8auer"


----------



## Dr.House (2. August 2008)

Geile Bilder von der AOCT . Hast du nicht zwei von den Pötten gemacht für dein AMD System ? Schon mit beiden gebencht?  Wenn du den zweiten nicht brauchst,könnte ich ihn dir abkaufen. Suche gerade selber nach nem Pot. Sonst von Otterauge. 

Will mal endlich meinem Quad richtig die Sporen unter Dice geben .

Denn 3DMark mag am liebsten Quad`s. 


Grüße House


----------



## der8auer (2. August 2008)

Ja wollte eigentlich mit dem QuadFX-System zur AOCT aber das ging aus Zeitmangel einfach nicht. 
Kann dir gerne einen leihen


----------



## McZonk (2. August 2008)

Wenn ich dann ma den QX endlich wieder habe, sollten wir unsere angedachte Session mal starten


----------



## Dr.House (2. August 2008)

Leihen wäre ne gute Sache (Gegen Gebühr versteht sich) Dann müsste ich mir noch keinen kaufen.  

Vllt. machen wir irgendwann zusammen ne Bench-Session. Nur blöd dass ich aus NRW komme. 
Hätte deswegen erst gegen Ende September Zeit ,falls irgendwas in der Richtung geplannt ist und ich dabei sein darf. 

Werde mir aber auch ne Bench-Box aus Styropor zusammenbasteln(Material 8,50€ im Baumarkt). Denn bei den sommerlichen Temps wird es schnell Kondenswasser geben. 

Bin aber erstmal im Urlaub vom (13.08-25.08). Wenn ich wieder da bin kann ich mich mal melden wegen der Leihe.

Edit: @ McZonk

Kriegst du jetzt nen neuen QX von der RMA,oder kaufst du dir neuen? Neues NT schon gekauft (kein Killer von BeQuiet) ?
Grüße House


----------



## McZonk (2. August 2008)

Das Kondenswasser ist egtl weniger das Problem, wenn du gut isolierst, bzw. mit viel Klopapier arbeitest. Rund um dei CPU wird das eh sofort gefrieren, und Eis leitet nicht  Ich benche ohne Box - du kommst einfach viel besser an deine Komponenten!


----------



## Dr.House (2. August 2008)

Ja aber bei 30°C im Raum wird das Eis schnell zu Wasser ! Nur für zuhause gedacht (warme Dachwohnung). So kann man auch länger Benchen ohne alles abzutauen,oder !   Küchenrolle ist irgendwann teuerer als Styropor.

Ich wollte mal mit in die Box noch mein 360er Radi reinpacken für die Graka(da kommt noch Dice in einer Ecke der Box,oder direkt auf dem Radi). Sind halt meine Pläne erstmal.


----------



## maaaaatze (2. August 2008)

Wenn du Dice auf den Radi legst musst aber aufpassen das das Wasser nicht zu Eis wird, kann sonst Böse enden.


----------



## McZonk (2. August 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Edit: @ McZonk
> 
> Kriegst du jetzt nen neuen QX von der RMA,oder kaufst du dir neuen? Neues NT schon gekauft (kein Killer von BeQuiet) ?
> Grüße House



Auch wenn es Offtopic ist  :

Die CPU geht wohl in die USA, kann also dauern, bis ich da eine Antwort bekomme. Aber ich bin recht zuversichtlich. Irgendwo wird schon nen neuer herkommen 

Das BeQuiet hab ich aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht getauscht. Habe ja noch ein 2. hier. Der Händler ist aber um die Ecke - aber ich habe gerade wenig Zeit für den PC


----------



## der8auer (2. August 2008)

@ Dr.House:
Solange du den nicht kaputt machst (wovon ich ja nicht ausgehe ) brauchst nur die Versandkosten zahlen. Isomaterial hab ich ja auch noch eine Menge, dann hast das Kondenswasserproblem nicht.
Eine gemeinsame Benchsession wär schon geil 

@ McZonk:
Jo klar  Da finden wir sicher ein Wochenende. Mein neuer E8500 sollte auch diese Woche kommen und vielleicht habe ich bis dahin auch meine neuen 9800GTX+


----------



## maaaaatze (2. August 2008)

Können ja sowas wie die AF machen  Halle findet man bestimmt eine die man Anmieten kann. Und ich wäre dann vllt auch dabei. Mal schaun das ich schnell jobben gehn kann und mir dann mal nen Potenten E86 kaufen kann.


----------



## der8auer (2. August 2008)

Das wäre schon eine feine Sache. Vorallem weil ich kein Dewar habe (noch nicht)


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. August 2008)

coole Sache. gibt es auch noch Resultate?


----------



## der8auer (2. August 2008)

3DMark01 99340pkt 29,1 HWBOT Punkte
3DMark03 84645pkt 14,4 HWBOT Punkte
3DMark05 31558pkt 14,6 HWBOT Punkte
3DMark06 22164 5,7 HWBOT Punkte
Aqamark 272,033pkt 15 HWBOT Punkte
E8300 4902MHz 1,2 HWBOT Punkte 
PCMark05 11411pkt 4,8 HWBOT Punkte
PiFast 19,98s 4,9 HWBOT Punkte
SuperPi 1M 9,84s 1,9 HWBOT Punte
SuperPi 32M 11min 1s 3,7 HWBOT Punkte
wPrime 1024 8min 29s 1,7 HWBOT Punkte
wPrime 32 15,940s 1,9 HWBOT Punkte


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. August 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> 3DMark01 99340pkt 29,1 HWBOT Punkte
> 3DMark03 84645pkt 14,4 HWBOT Punkte
> 3DMark05 31558pkt 14,6 HWBOT Punkte
> 3DMark06 22164 5,7 HWBOT Punkte
> ...





ohhh.... Danke


----------



## Dr.House (3. August 2008)

@ der8auer

Das ist nett. Komme nach dem Urlaub drauf zurück
Irgendwann wird sich schon was ergeben,für ne gemeinsame Bench-Session,hoffe ich. Bist du nicht gerade beim Bund ?

Hast du dir 2 x 9800+  bestellt ? Du hast ja schon zwei GTS(fast dasselbe).
Ein 8500 ist schon fein. Muss ich mir auch mal kaufen zum spaßen und >5GHz.
Will erstmal mein Quad auf 4,5 GHz bringen wenn möglich für 3DMark (theoretisch möglich da der FSB 505 schafft).

Grüße House


----------



## der8auer (3. August 2008)

Jo bin gerade beim Bund und habe deswegen auch nur am Wochenende Zeit 

Ich warte noch bis die BFG 9800GTX+ OC verfügbar ist  Bin ma gespannt wie die sich übertakten lassen.


----------



## Dr.House (3. August 2008)

Wieso holst du dir nicht GTX 280 ? Preise sind auch gefallen. 
Nen Q6600 Pretestet von ebay würde auch gut zu deinem SLI passen .

Die 9800GTX+ wird dann auch teuer sein.  Ist ja auch nix mehr als ne GTS OC.   Mach mal bei deinen GTS`en Voltmod drauf für mehr takt und Only-GPU-Wakühler. Dann sollten die schon mindestens 850-870 schaffen.


----------



## CrashStyle (3. August 2008)

@der8auer
@McZonk

Vllt. können wir im schwaben land (Kempten) ne kleine Halle mieten!?


----------



## der8auer (4. August 2008)

@Dr.House: Jo da bin ich mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher. Schwanke zwischen 9800GTX+, GTX260 und GTX280 
@Crashstyle: Wir finden da bestimmt auch mal was zusammen  Muss mich auch noch mit McZonk beraten  Wir wollten demnächst auch noch mal eine Bench Session starten.


----------



## theLamer (4. August 2008)

sieht sehr gut aus..
bin auf die ergebnnisse gespannt 
Und wünsche dir natürlcih keinen coldbug ^^
also viel spaß... und wir wollen mehr pics


----------



## der8auer (5. August 2008)

Am Wochenende kommen noch mehr  Will dann noch meinen E8300 und E8500 testen. (Mal schaun ob ich bis dahin DICE bekomme)


----------



## memphis@Mg (5. August 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> @der8auer
> @McZonk
> 
> Vllt. können wir im schwaben land (Kempten) ne kleine Halle mieten!?



einfach dort machen wo wir die aocm gemacht haben?!


----------



## Kovsk (5. August 2008)

Meinste Minefeld? Die Halle ist afaik ausgebucht. Wir haben den einzigen freien Platz der noch war für die AOCM 2 bekommen.s


----------



## der8auer (5. August 2008)

Könnten das auch bei mir machen  74243 Langenbeutingen 

Müsste nur mal die Hallen abchecken


----------



## memphis@Mg (5. August 2008)

nein ich meinte die halle @ AOCT 1 !!


----------



## Kovsk (6. August 2008)

Achso 
Die müsste frei sein, in dem Kaff ist doch eh nix los


----------



## memphis@Mg (6. August 2008)

außer wenn wir da sind


----------



## monster23 (6. August 2008)

[quoet]sondern ich werde kleine wellen reindrehen.

[/quote]
  Für was machst da auf der unteren Seite Wellen rein? Is das damit du des Ding wieder runterkriegst


----------



## Kovsk (6. August 2008)

memphis@Mg schrieb:


> außer wenn wir da sind


Ich glaube in diesem Kaff waren noch nie mehr Menschen auf einem Haufen als wir 

Macht gerne was klar  Eric wird euch sicher auch die Nr geben


----------



## mrmouse (26. November 2008)

nette sache  ich bin auch kurz davor, mir solche pötte zu machen, aber nich tmit LN2, sondern trockeneis fürn anfang 

Klasse Arbeit 

mfG Mouse


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2008)

Danke 

Neue Pötte, vorallem auch für LN2 sind bereits in Planung  Dann auch zum Verkauf


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Neue Pötte, vorallem auch für LN2 sind bereits in Planung  Dann auch zum Verkauf



Eine eher aussergeworhnliche Frage: Dein erster eigener Pot war gekauft oder selbst gemacht?


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2008)

Der Pot hier im Thema war mein erster und selbst gebaut


----------



## Whoosaa (27. November 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Der Pot hier im Thema war mein erster und selbst gebaut



Alles klar.
Und wo hast du dir das Wissen hergeholt, das du brauchtest, um deinen Pot zu bauen? Hast du dir andere Pots angeschaut, oder hast du dir Tagebuecher von anderen Potbauern durchgelesen, oder...?


----------



## der8auer (27. November 2008)

Ich habe mir vorher ein paar Modelle angeschaut und mich bei erfahrenen Overclockern informiert welche Maße usw gut sind. Otterauge von Awardfabrik.de hat mir sehr viel geholfen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. November 2008)

Der Pott hat sich bei der Session in Bottrop ja wacker geschlagen  Vielleicht hattest du es schon erwähnt: Wie Dick ist die Außenwand des Potts eigentlich? 1,2 mm?


----------



## der8auer (27. November 2008)

Das Rohr hat 2mm Stärke. Die kommenden Pots von mir werden aber mindestens 10mm haben


----------



## exa (27. November 2008)

als puffer, oder einfach so???


----------



## der8auer (27. November 2008)

Dadurch hat der Pot deutlich mehr Masse und kann deswegen Temperaturschwankungen besser ausgleichen. Außerdem kann ich so auch noch eine Struktur in die Wand einarbeiten.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (24. Dezember 2008)

bist du imer noch beim BUND??? ist du in Roth???

Haste fein gemacht weiter so


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2008)

Danke 

Ja bin immer noch beim Bund. In Lagerlechfeld (bei Augsburg) aber nur noch 3 Monate.


----------

